

NY Personalized License Plates – Accepted and Rejected - uptown
https://github.com/datanews/license-plates

======
profinger
How is it possible that 2 plates had the same text and were accepted within
2-3months of each other? There are a ton in the accepted file that are equal
to each other.

FTG for example was accepted on both 6/18/2013 and 8/27/2013

------
profinger
This is gold! Thank you so much! haha

------
profinger
The list of rejected plates that were requested more than once:

BAD2SS

XXXVXXX

BAD2SS

MOFIYA

DNTFWME

B8888B

RUARMED2

FNLNTC

1II1I1

